
Stack Exchange is winning the Internet and this is not a good thing - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/2013/04/development/stack-exchange-is-winning-the-internet-and-this-is-not-a-good-thing/
======
tsuyoshi
So is there no string.concat or whatever in Go? It seems like the answer would
be appropriate for some number of strings not known until runtime, but for two
strings specifically it must be overkill.

Is there specifically some standard library thing that Google should be
pointing to? Leaving this question unanswered really obfuscates the point of
the post. (Unless you already know Go, I guess...)

------
bmm6o
It's kind of a weird article. The title blames SO, the text exonerates them,
blames Google, backs off of that, all without ever explicitly stating what the
"problem" is. Problem in quotes because I'm not convinced that "I run a search
and get a link to a perfect answer delivered to me in 0.31 seconds" is bad.

~~~
tosbourn
The bold part of the article was the crux of it;

>> "This extremely efficient mechanism for finding out the exact answer to
your question is creating a generation of very efficient, but perhaps not
entirely well rounded developers who can churn out code very quickly but
perhaps don’t understand the code as well as they should."

------
moskie
If the person searching Google wanted a tutorial on Go, they should provide a
search string with the word "tutorial" in it. If they just wanted an answer to
the question of how to concatenate strings, they'd provide the query shown in
this post, and get the answers they were looking for.

------
tosbourn
The post has been updated with Jeff Atwood's opinion, essentially saying it is
an old debate and suggestions that good programmers will seek to know more.

~~~
tosbourn
It has now been updated with Joel's comment :-)

------
MostAwesomeDude
I feel the need to point out that on an unbiased search engine (DDG), SO was
the first hit but not any of the subsequent hits. However, _all_ of the hits
were various developer-oriented forums.

I would suggest that, if we must have developer-oriented forums, the SO model
is great, but it should not be the way that we teach programmers to look for
knowledge. You should SO in anger because something has stumped you all day,
not because you're just starting out with a language and don't know what
you're doing.

